# ISPConfig3 Standard-Addons bzw. Webalizer-Stats



## mikey169 (9. Jan. 2009)

hi!

ich spiele seit 1 monat mit ispconfig 2/3 und habe nun einen vps mit debian4 und ispconfig3 am laufen..

system+ispconfig scheint stabil zu laufen, nur wenn es an standard-addons wie phpmyadmin/webalizer/squirrelmail geht habe ich noch probleme...

phpmyadmin laeuft nun dank symlink (im forum - danke till - hier ausgegraben)

```
ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/phpmyadmin
```
auf:

```
http://...:8080/phpmyadmin
```
sowohl fuer den gesamten server als auch fuer einzelne domains/websites.. ich habe nur noch das ungute gefuehl, dass ich irgendeinen step nicht richtig gemacht habe, sodass ich den symlink spaeter manuell setzen musste.. korrekt?

nun bin ich gerade bei den webalizer-statistiken.. ebenfalls neuland fuer mich.. nun habe ich gelesen, dass diese wohl ueber

```
http://.../stats
```
zu erreichen sein sollen, korrekt? tut leider nicht und ich finde hier im forum auch keine hinweise die mich weiterbrachten, weswegen ich mich nun zu wort melde..

installiert is der webalizer denke ich.. (mal manuell ueber die shell mit webalizer eine auswertung erstellt.. kam automatisch nach

```
/var/www/webalizer
```
) nur an der config im zusammenspiel mit ispconfig3 haperts..

nebenbei denke ich eigentlich, dass awstats zu bevorzugen waeren, aber ich einen post von till gelesen, dass momentan in ispconfig3 noch kein aktiver support dafuer vorherrscht.. daher werd ich mir das spaeter erst ansehen - oder?

an squirrelmail komme ich erst noch.. wird das bei ispconfig3 ueberhaupt schon unterstuetzt..?

vielen dank fuer so ein tolles tool und gruesse,
mikey


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2009)

phpmyadmin:

Ein Symlink ist nicht nötig. Du hättest phpmyadmin jederzeit unter der IP Deines Server erreichen können.

webalizer: Die Statistiken werden an sich automatisch erstellt. da gibt es zur Zeit aber glaube ich noch einen Bug, sieh einfach mal in den bugtracker.



> an squirrelmail komme ich erst noch.. wird das bei ispconfig3 ueberhaupt schon unterstuetzt..?


Das hast mit ISPConfig selbst nichts zu tun. Du kannst jede Softwrae, die sich mit einem pop3 oder imap server verbinden kann einsetzen.


----------

